# Is this Striolatus...?



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Is this Striolatus ...?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Serrasalmus???

It looks like a pristobrycon striolatus to me.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Not sure, but fish resembles S. Serrulatus.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, Serrulatus sounds right to me :nod:


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

FrankP said:


> Not sure, but fish resembles S. Serrulatus.
> [snapback]1078145[/snapback]​


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

:nod:


----------

